# erst POST dann Http-Request über URLConnection



## Meanlong (30. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Webseite, auf der ich mich erst per POST einloggen muss (soweit kein Problem).
Dann will ich eine Unterseite aufrufen, da ein bisschen was parsen etc.

Ist das mit einer URLConnection möglich? Ich habe bis jetzt keine Möglichkeit gefunden nach dem Senden der Login-Daten noch einen neuen Http-Request über das selbe Objekt abzusetzen.
Ein neues Objekt kann ich  nicht benutzen, da ich mich wieder neu einloggen müsste.

Mache ich einen Denkfehler oder ist das nur mit Sockets möglich? Wenn ja, wie? Gibt es evtl. irgendwo ein Beispiel? Kenne mich damit leider überhaupt nicht aus.

Vielen Dank schonmal,
Meanlong


----------



## HoaX (30. Mai 2007)

am einfachsten wirst du das wohl erreichen indem du htmlunit oder httpunit verwendest


----------



## Meanlong (30. Mai 2007)

Das sind beides Test-Frameworks.
Meine Anwendung ist aber so simpel, dass ich es noch manuell testen kann - außerdem ist das nur für mich, kann also ruhig quick&dirty sein 

--> Wie sollen mir die Frameworks bei obiger Frage helfen?


----------



## HoaX (30. Mai 2007)

indem du einfach mal n blick auf die tutorials anschaust und überlegst was man damit wohl testet ...

http://httpunit.sourceforge.net/doc/cookbook.html


----------

